# Flat tire on snowblower



## Roper 826 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Roper 826 snowblower that has a flat tire. I pumped it up but it wont hold air. It's a 4.80/4.00-8 tire

My problem is I cant get the wheel off the axle. The wheel is held on with a single bolt through the axle. Its obviously rusted on to the axle.

I have tried everything over the past two days. Penetrating oil, rust remover, heating the axle. No luck. 

Have any of you ever had the same problem? Do you need any special tools?

Any tricks/tips .

Thanks


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

is there an actual hole in tire or is the problem the bead no sealing on the rim to allow air pressure to build up?


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had this happen once on a tiller. WOW was that a booger to get off. I put a pipe wrench on the wheel shaft, created a belt wrench for the tire and turned till it came off. I dont know how much room you have to get a pipe wrench on the shaft, but its an idea. Just dont booger the shaft up to bad, youll never get the tire back on. (Mind you this is a big pipe wrench) I have since then put never seize on these little things to keep from having headaches like this. Even new, I do it right off the bat.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

When they're that bad, your choices are:

1. Cut the wheel hub off the axle with acetelyne torch, replace rim (if you can get one). You have to be good with a torch.
2. Cut the axle (replace rim and axle. Again, if you can get parts)
3. Buy a new snowblower
4. Put on steel-toed boots, kick it hard whilst cursing and then have a cold one. Won't fix it, but should make you feel better
5. Assign ex-spouse's name to snowblower & paint it on, then follow #4 suggestion for added enjoyment
6. Sell it, perform #3

*OR* Tip the unit up at a 45 deg. angle and repair the tire on the unit, either cleaning the tire bead and bead lock on the rim, or installing a tube. Slime works too, your call. Stay away from "fix-a-flat," as that stuff rusts rims (although that might be moot in this case). Given the age of a Roper, the tire is probably dry-rotted and will need a tube or tire replacement. If not, cleaning the bead up may be all that's needed.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tip blower on side use Wurth brand Rost Off Extra spray*

Tip over with stuck wheel up. Spray the Wurth Rost Off Extra penetrating lubricant on ID of rim at shaft. Wait a few hours or over night it will come off. Their chemicals are the best I ever tried.Their part number 8939200-U 19oz can lasts for years.


----------



## Roper 826 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

Do these tires generally have tubes or are they tubless???

Right now its hard to tell if there is a hole or the bead needs to be sealed to the rim. Anyway, I'll try sealing the bead to rim first, if that doesn't work then I'll try some of that fix n seal stuff.

Due to age the tires should really be replaced. Has anyone ever tried replacing the tires while the wheel is still on the axle. Removing the old tires would not be a problem, I could just cut them off.

How hard would it be to put the new tires on on? I have a good set of tools.


Anyone ever tried it ?


Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I omitted the penetrating fluid recommendation because you mentioned that was already done, but, in all fairness a good fluid left for a day or two can do wonders. The key is patience, and hitting it again with the fluid from time to time during the wait period. And as pointed out above, some do work better than others.

As for tubeless or tube-type, it varies from brand to brand and size, but _generally_ they're tubeless and tubes can be installed if needed.

The hardest part in changing a tire can often just be breaking the bead, especially on older, rusty crusty tires. Most any machine you could keep in your shed would be an easy candidate for hand-tool tire replacement. One rule I keep from my days at the tire shop decades ago: install a new tire, always install a (complete) new valve stem. You need a special inexpensive tool to pull a new stem into place. Saves work if the old stem fails after putting a new tire on.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Put a tube in it.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

When I get a rim that will not come off the axle I take it to my local tire repair and have them put a tube in it,they don't have to remove the wheel to install a tube and they have all the required tools to do it


----------



## Roper 826 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok so I bought a product called Slime and poured it into the valve according to the instructions.

I pumped it up and the tire is now fixed. Its held its pressure now for three days.

I will have to replace the tires eventually. When that tine comes I'll take it to a shop to have the tires replaced and tubes put in.

Thanks for all your help and advice.


----------



## revbassman (Jan 2, 2009)

Replace the tire and don't remove the wheel is what I did


----------



## revbassman (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the same problem tonight so I put penetrating oil on it and Hope it works . Like you if it doesn't work it goes some where to get a hot torch on it.


----------



## MacBass (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the same problem some years ago. I solved it with a couple of really large pipe wrenchs and penatrating oil. Took me a bout 3 days of messing with it, but it did come off.


----------

